# Followin' doctor's Orders



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2014)

Morris, an 82 year-old man, went to the doctor to get a physical. A few days later the doctor saw Morris walking down the street with a gorgeous young woman on his arm.

A couple of days later the doctor spoke to Morris and said, "You're really doing great, aren't you?"  

Morris replied, "Just doing what you said, Doc: 'Get a hot mamma and be cheerful.'"  
The doctor said, "I didn't say that. I said, 'You've got a heart murmur. Be careful


----------



## That Guy (Apr 26, 2014)




----------

